
Transocean Cites "Best Year in Safety" in Bonuses - _pius
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703806304576236661289767034.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories
======
noonespecial
Except for the ones that blew up and sank, all of our other platforms didn't
blow up and sink. Here's your bonus.

Sadly, this article came out 1 day too late.

